
Call the White House Boring on Twitter, Get Rickrolled - tathagatadg
http://mashable.com/2011/07/27/white-house-rick-roll/
======
romland
You know you've been Rickrolled too many times when you recognize the tinyurl
shortcut.

Sigh. :)

------
armored
Don't they know it's all about Epic Sax Guy now? <http://youtu.be/KHy7DGLTt8g>

------
AgentConundrum
Unrelated, but that page showed me a popover asking for demographic
information. In the top-right corner, there was a "close" looking [X]. Oddly,
it was only an image that didn't do anything. You had to click a "No thanks"
link beside it to close it. Bad design.

------
meatsock
glad to hear the most powerful and connected office in the world has begun to
admit to having a sense of humor.

